# Gerschwin Porgy and Bess - piano???



## madviolist

Don't you know, if there is some Fantasy, etc. on themes from Porgy and Bess by Gerschwin for solo piano?

I found just this




unfortunately it is for two pianos :/

the harder, the better


----------



## moody

Percy Grainger arranged Gershwin's Porgy and Bess Fantasy for two pianos ,four hands in 1951.


----------



## madviolist

moody said:


> Percy Grainger arranged Gershwin's Porgy and Bess Fantasy for two pianos ,four hands in 1951.


Weeeell, and this is what I've already said, the video contains this version 
I need something for solo piano, two hands.


----------



## moody

madviolist said:


> Weeeell, and this is what I've already said, the video contains this version
> I need something for solo piano, two hands.


The only one I know of is Earl Wild's.


----------

